# homemade cai



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

first off thanks to svede1212 for the great how to . followed what he did but wrapped mine with silver carbon fiber. took about 3 and a half weeks to make .


----------



## 6point0 goat (Aug 1, 2009)

WOW!!! looks sweet man!! any gains u noticed??


----------



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

how do you get the foam and resin out of the inside when the cf dries?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks really sweet!! :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

MikeTheDiabetic said:


> how do you get the foam and resin out of the inside when the cf dries?


I believe Svede said he melts it out with some type of petroleum distillate like Acetone (nail polish remover), paint thinner, gasoline, etc.

We used to play alot with styrofoam and gasoline mixtures when I was a kid/teenager. :rofl: We called it "home made napalm".


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

All I can say is wow.


----------



## AUTOSLIM50 (Mar 12, 2010)

I Love Home Ingenuity, That's What Can Make You A Millionaire. Very Good Work. Bill


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Nice. It's a lot of work isn't it?  Hand making these puppies takes some time. Ya the foam is dissolved out with acetone or lacquer thinner.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

yeah its alot of work. didnt think i was ever going to get it done. missed the part about putting packing tape on foam. had a heck of a time getting all the melted foam out.:willy:


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I switched from the tape to a 2 part urethane rubber that I coat the foam with. It makes a very smooth interior and the goo comes out neatly in the rubber "bag". I spray the rubber with PVA (polyvinyl alcohol) and then apply a coat of wax over that so the bag releases easily from the fiberglass.


----------



## sick_goat (Oct 26, 2010)

Am thinking about buying the stuff to make one this weekend. Well to start on it. How do u get the carbon fiber on it. And how much was the carbon fiber. Thanks


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

You lay it on and wet it out. Look up at the top and I have a tutorial on making a composite intake. Fiberglass and CF are just two different fibers but pretty much the same thing. CF is harder to work with as it's fairly stiff in comparison. My suggestion is to make it out of fiberglass and then do the last layer in CF. CF is expensive and that way you'll have some idea of what you're doing by then.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

Well its has been a while since last post in this thread. But i built a new intake. Added the side cover to this one. The whole intake is fiberglass. Was going for more of a stock look.Kind of like if it was made by GM . I saw a duspeed intake in person a that is what brought this design on. switched over to a ls3 blade style maf.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

That looks verry good and factory looking! Good job. :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks good man.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Definitely looks awesome. If you don't mind, can you get a picture up of the front of the intake? Where the filter is. I am in the process of buying the supplies to build one from Svede's thread, and was curious as to how exactly you got the filter to sit in there and stay put. 

Svede, have you thought up of a better way of doing this, rather than just the metal bar in the thread?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Falco21 said:


> Definitely looks awesome. If you don't mind, can you get a picture up of the front of the intake? Where the filter is. I am in the process of buying the supplies to build one from Svede's thread, and was curious as to how exactly you got the filter to sit in there and stay put.
> 
> Svede, have you thought up of a better way of doing this, rather than just the metal bar in the thread?


That looks very nice.The DuSpeed if I recall right has a filter opening about ~18"-ish x a little less than 3" which gave an opening about 50-60 sq in maybe? The Aussie ones mostly seemed to have fairly small filters.

Ya I thought of and rejected a few different ways of holding a filter in. What I came up with works and is simple.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

Will get you some more pics after work. I made the filter hole small and file fit filter to it.
Just put some oil on it so it slide in easy.that is how i did both of mine.never fell out yet.
Ran old intake with big filter and new intake with small filter on dyno.both had same results on hp/trq.


----------



## Tishkevich (Jul 31, 2011)

hhmmm so this is definitely a project that seems worth it.. especially with the wait times these days, Is that cover you made there part of the intake? or did you jus form a second piece and lay it over like the original cover.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

ducky1978 said:


> Will get you some more pics after work. I made the filter hole small and file fit filter to it.
> Just put some oil on it so it slide in easy.that is how i did both of mine.never fell out yet.
> Ran old intake with big filter and new intake with small filter on dyno.both had same results on hp/trq.


Stock motor?


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

svede1212 said:


> Stock motor?


Nope. Ls3 ported heads.ported intake.comp cam 225/230 .617 lift.long tubes.made 447hp 427 trq. 406 short block is going in at end of season.


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

here is a link with dyno results.Bends are Bad....OTR change only results inside - LS1GTO.com Forums


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm confused. That thread says it's a LS1 and it looks like a LS1. LS3 heads aren't the right size for that bore but will fit a LS2. What's in the car, a 346 or a 364?


----------



## ducky1978 (Mar 24, 2010)

my car has ls2 with ls3 heads. silver car in link is a ls1 car. other post was to your "stock motor" question from a while back.


----------

